# Natural or mild IVF



## Mayflower (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
I'd really appreciate any thoughts,advice and posative stories at the moment.After 2 failed IVF cycles and 2 posative ones that ended in miscarraige at 16 and 11 weeks we decided to go and see Raj Rai at St Mary's to see if there was something behind our bad luck.
He was lovely and very sympathetic.He tested us for many things and everything was fine (We were worried there was a genetic problem) apart from my body not breaking down blood clots as quickly and effectively as it should which is linked to poor implantation and miscarraige.This can be treated apparently with Heptarin once a heartbeat is seen at 6 weeks.He also told me my AMH level is 2.98 which isn't good news.
His advice was to conceive naturally which just seems an impossible task.We've tried for so long before IVF with no success.His next option was to try natural or mild ivf as the 450 gonal F I needed to get my 5 or 6 eggs each time damages the womb lining and produces poorer quality eggs.Has anyone tried this and if so did it work? His 3rd option was egg donor.
We've also got one frostie at Bourn Hall clinic.
Any thoughts would be really appreciated.
Mayflower x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hiyyah

Natural IVF is becoming more favoured for poor responders so that at least you get one good quality egg but there is a small possibility that you do not.

SERUM in Athens which is one of the clinics that I work with does this type of treatment.

Egg donation is of course another area that you could decide on but it is a decision you must be sure about.

Another option is to consider natural IVF with an egg donor as backup.

If you would like any further info please do look at my website www.greeceivf.com and please e-mailme via gthere if you have any queries.

Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------

